# birhtday visit from the damm witch!



## KerryO (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi, the witch has arrived again ... on my birthday! never mind 'witch' I'm gonna call her 'b*tch'. 

Not fair!!!!!!


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

awwwww hun, sending you loads of    what a nasty old   witch ruining your birthday too

pam xx


----------

